# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre > [SOLVED] Omg!!

## HotForLinux

To my thread closer:

For God's sake!!. I didn't even had time to say thanks!, let alone.....

.... bad, bad, bad....
Please, don't be so radikal and drastic; don't close the threads so quickly without any bit of *FEEDBACK!*. I didn't even had time to say thanks, hahaha... It is funny and sad at the same time....

----------


## lisati

Are you referring to your thread about activities we don't support here on an old version of Ubuntu?

----------


## CharlesA

Moved to RC.

For the admins:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947388
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1948034

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> To my thread closer:
> 
> For God's sake!!. I didn't even had time to say thanks!, let alone.....
> 
> .... bad, bad, bad....
> Please, don't be so radikal and drastic; don't close the threads so quickly without any bit of *FEEDBACK!*. I didn't even had time to say thanks, hahaha... It is funny and sad at the same time....


I reviewed the threads that have been closed, and you I agree we have a fantastic staff. There are times when spam is cleaned before it is reported for example.

In the case of your threads, you are asking about versions of Ubuntu that have reached EOL

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases

Once a version of Ubuntu is at EOL it is no longer supported, and thus requests for support are off topic and subject to closure. Same is true of Fedora or Debian or any distro that is beyond EOL. I am sorry you had to learn this the hard way.

Second, support of penetration testing tools is limited. We will help support installation but we do not support teaching to use these tools. for the sort of assistance you are requesting I would suggest you use Backtrack.

Hopefully that clears up your understanding of the staff actions and what support is and is not available here.

----------


## cariboo

Just to add to what bodhi.zazen said, aircrack and friends have been removed from the repositories in Precise, as it is no longer maintained, and quite buggy.

----------


## HotForLinux

Well, there are many buggy and unpolished things like Unity, to name just one.

And, ok, I didn't know that the so called "hard way" was the new ubuntu way. Just that.

----------


## HotForLinux

> "In the case of your threads, you are asking about versions of Ubuntu that have reached EOL
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
> 
> Once a version of Ubuntu is at EOL it is no longer supported, and thus  requests for support are off topic and subject to closure. Same is true  of Fedora or Debian or any distro that is beyond EOL. I am sorry you had  to learn this the hard way."


Does that mean that you don't allow human beings to help other human beings as regards old ubuntu versions?! Why?




> Just to add to  what bodhi.zazen said, aircrack and friends have been removed from the  repositories in Precise, as it is no longer maintained, and quite buggy.


But they are in Lucid Lynx LTS, aren't they?





> Second, support of penetration testing tools is limited. We will help  support installation but we do not support teaching to use these tools.


That is what I was asking for in the first place. The thread was closed so quickly, that you probably didn't have time to realize that. Nobody asked me nothing, let alone listened my answer.




```
 Hopefully that clears up your understanding of the staff actions and what support is and is not available here.
```

We'll see what other surprises the future provides us....

----------


## bodhi.zazen

The limits of the available support on these forums have been explained to you and we will have to agree to disagree.

You are free to do what you like with your time on your personal blog or website.

I have already given you the best possible advice - Run a supported version of Ubuntu and seek assistance with penetration testing with the Backtrack Community.

Good luck to you.

----------


## HotForLinux

> The limits of the available support on these forums have been explained to you and we will have to agree to disagree.
> 
> You are free to do what you like with your time on your personal blog or website.
> 
> I have already given you the best possible advice - Run a supported version of Ubuntu and seek assistance with penetration testing with the Backtrack Community.
> 
> Good luck to you.


Thanks Bodi.zazen, but as I have pointed out, what I wanted to know and I was asking for was not how to use the tools in the package that is still in Lucid Lynx. It was something about ubuntu. Anyway, the radikal ways to lead with my post and the lack of dialogue (considering what it has been written about the subject in other threads of this same forum) is another sad symptom of our modern world, and far from the etymological meaning of "ubuntu".

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Thanks Bodi.zazen, but as I have pointed out, what I wanted to know and I was asking for was not how to use the tools in the package that is still in Lucid Lynx. It was something about ubuntu. Anyway, the radikal ways to lead with my post and the lack of dialogue (considering what it has been written about the subject in other threads of this same forum) is another sad symptom of our modern world, and far from the etymological meaning of "ubuntu".


I think this post is a gross distortion of the events. You received extensive support on IRC and discussed your questions at length with several community members.

I am not going to debate the issues with you any further, but I can not allow such distortions of events to go unanswered.

As has been indicated to you many times, Backtrack linux is the best source of support for your needs as expressed on IRC and on the forums.

Good luck to you.

----------


## HotForLinux

> I think this post is a gross distortion of the events. You received  extensive support on IRC and discussed your questions at length with  several community members.


*WHAT???!!!!!*

OMG! You must be mistaking me by somebody else.

I have thanked, as I have been able, but not as I wanted, the little indications given to me even if that is not what I was looking for and asking for. Including yours.

And, please, Bodhi.zazen, don't call distortions what are not distortions.There's no need to do that.

----------


## HotForLinux

According to the search engine, there are *20 posts* that contain the word "*******" only in the subforum  "Things that you hate in Ubuntu" 


"Justice and truth are too such subtle points that our tools are too blunt to touch them accurately."
―  Blaise Pascal


"There may be times when we are powerless to prevent injustice, but there must never be a time when we fail to protest."
― Elie Wiesel


"There is a higher court than courts of justice, and that is the court of conscience. It supersedes all other courts."
― Mahatma Gandhi

----------


## cariboo

Really, what does this have to do with your original post? Thread closed.

----------

